# A Solution to the Problem...



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Used in Japan..... maybe Egypt should take out a leaf from a Japanese book!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Here's my opinion.

I'm a guest and it's my duty to let Egyptians do with and in their own country.

It's not for me to say what's right and what's wrong, what should change and what shouldn't. I learned very early on that to take my cultural norms and apply them is unfair.

So I just let it be and get on with my day.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Here's my opinion.
> 
> I'm a guest and it's my duty to let Egyptians do with and in their own country.
> 
> ...




:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Here's my opinion.
> 
> I'm a guest and it's my duty to let Egyptians do with and in their own country.
> 
> ...



I hate smoking and everything that goes with it... however if I am in a non smoking area I expect it to be non smoking regardless of the country.

What hope is there for a country if they cannot or wont abide by the most simple of rules.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Here's my opinion.
> 
> I'm a guest and it's my duty to let Egyptians do with and in their own country.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

But I personally do not think it is just this us expats complain of - its many other things  and I also guess it depends on how much one is willing to compromise. I am willing to compromise many things.... until it affects my health.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hate smoking and everything that goes with it... however if I am in a non smoking area I expect it to be non smoking regardless of the country.
> 
> What hope is there for a country if they cannot or wont abide by the most simple of rules.


Ah, see Maiden, that's where it's going off track for you - having expectations.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I disagree. Smoking is bad no matter how you look at it. Our office building has enforced no-smoking as has our apartment building, no-smoking signs are plastered everywhere. A few Egyptians I know who have high blood pressure have even taken it upon themselves to stop smoking. Smoking isn't a cultural norm, its a very unhealthy addiction. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> I disagree. Smoking is bad no matter how you look at it. Our office building has enforced no-smoking as has our apartment building, no-smoking signs are plastered everywhere. A few Egyptians I know who have high blood pressure have even taken it upon themselves to stop smoking. Smoking isn't a cultural norm, its a very unhealthy addiction. Just my opinion of course.




In my building there are a few business who all seem to have banned smoking in the office so they all go outside to the landing and smoke..... so now I have the smell of it on my landing and I have to walk through a fug.. ughhh. I also have air vents in my bathroom that are connected to a central air vent.. I am sure that people are going into the bathroom and smoking and blowing it into the vent making my bathroom and hall way stink,.. if you are a non smoker there is no mistaking this ghastly disgusting smell


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Canuck - I am very envious, to say the least of your situation. The only person who will not smoke around me, is my Bowab - rest are strangers of course. My bowab freaks out when I spot him with a cigarette and he quickly butt's it out.... this is because I once gave him a lecture about how unhealthy it is, he doesnt care but he sure as does know that I hate it lol. Today, I was in the bus and three men in front of me all lit up and I was the recipient of their disgusting cigarette air, and I started coughing badly. 

I then took out a deodorant spray from my bag, leant forward from my seat, and sprayed it in front of each of their faces, telling them that I dont wanna smell their cigarette. One of them was the driver. They were shocked to say the least. I think this spray is my new weapon. Everytime someone puffs away in my face in a cafe/restaurant or taxi wherever, ill spray it in their face. If they say they dont like it, tough. I have to tolerate getting potential lung disease, and they can tolerate the Britney Spears spray ive been meaning to get rid of for so long.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Strweth !!!

Wow - rather you than me - sounds a dangerous way to deal with the problem


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Strweth !!!

Wow - rather you than me - sounds a dangerous way to deal with the problem


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

lol - why? Its only making the horrible cigarette smell more pleasant


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> lol - why? Its only making the horrible cigarette smell more pleasant


It may make the atmosphere more pleasant but I wouldn't fancy the reaction of some seriously annoyed recipient :fencing:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

AN could always say... sorry I am not addicted to smoking but I am addicted to sniffing aerosol and this is my vice.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Here's my opinion.
> 
> I'm a guest and it's my duty to let Egyptians do with and in their own country.
> 
> ...


This has little to do with culture, and all with bad manners


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> AN could always say... sorry I am not addicted to smoking but I am addicted to sniffing aerosol and this is my vice.


LOL - exactly. Its the same, if they are so persistent oon trying to kill me with their addiction, then I can at least try and make it more tolerable for myself... as well as putting forward a point. Maybe if we act like they do, to them they will get a taste of their own medicine and see how wrong it is to force another person to inhale their gunk!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention.. it is not just Egyptian smokers who are ignorant.. 
Last Friday I was in the BCA non smoking area and a women who came into the room to talk to the person standing beside me with her cigarette wafting it's horrendous smell.. I told her that she was in a non smoking area and she replied.. it's ok I am just in to say hello.. I just looked at her and she walked out lol,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I have perfected "that" look to a T....my wife tells me it would freeze hell itself...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> I have perfected "that" look to a T....my wife tells me it would freeze hell itself...




Yes I am pretty good at it myself but why would a smoker actually think it is ok just to come and say hello whilst smoking?

I have even had them come up to me at the dining table and say.. I am not stopping.


When will smokers finally wake up and take the hint that non smokers don't want them near them when they are in a non smoking area not even to say Hello

No doubt a smoker is thinking I need to answer that as I would never do it.. but let me say.. you are in the minority


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I use to smoke but quit a long time ago now, it wasn't easy but it's not as hard as some make it to be to do quit.. if the mind is placed right to do so! I was sucking on lolly pop's for a few days to help with the hand to mouth thing. I also kept reading 'facts' that kept'd me motivated and for me it worked. Not lit nor intend to since! Instead I get to enjoy things such as my sense of smell.. not to mention the extra pennies for more important things like.. boots! 


But I will say it annoys me when smokers don't have the respect to even take into consideration of others who do not. To me it's their habit so they should keep it to themselves simple as that. Their the ones who decide to smoke. 

Maiden right to in saying it's not just Egyptians, it just looks that way as the majority does smoke there. Even the other day here in rainy England I was in a bus shelter waiting a bus when 3 people lit up.. the smoke heading towards my lad. It got me so angry and got me thinking of this thread that I actually snapped at them asking them a question which was: Do I let my lad inhale your smoke OR do I let my lad get soaked in the rain and then sick? They actually left the shelter. I don't even normally complain about things.. I normally just move myself!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I use to smoke but quit a long time ago now, it wasn't easy but it's not as hard as some make it to be to do quit.. if the mind is placed right to do so! I was sucking on lolly pop's for a few days to help with the hand to mouth thing. I also kept reading 'facts' that kept'd me motivated and for me it worked. Not lit nor intend to since! Instead I get to enjoy things such as my sense of smell.. not to mention the extra pennies for more important things like.. boots!
> 
> 
> But I will say it annoys me when smokers don't have the respect to even take into consideration of others who do not. To me it's their habit so they should keep it to themselves simple as that. Their the ones who decide to smoke.
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Completely agree with Shendra (and Shendra, I totally LOVE the way you type with the 'English accent' lol makes me even more homesick  )

Well done too on stopping the smoking! God bless you!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you and I understand what your saying to about languane/accent. When we've been away from home for so long we stop unintentionally using certain phrases to the extent that when we do hear someone say something it's like music to our ears!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Thank you and I understand what your saying to about languane/accent. When we've been away from home for so long we stop unintentionally using certain phrases to the extent that when we do hear someone say something it's like music to our ears!




Do you still use... close the light?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you still use... close the light?


Forgotton that one! 

We don't live in a barn, close the door! _<- used that a few times to my friend teenage daughter! lol_

'Lets have a cuppa!' '1 Lump or 2?' 'With or Without?'

Sleep tight.. Don't let the bedbugs bite.

Careful if the wind changes your face will stay like that! 

I ain't being funny but <- _Sure hearing that alot lately!_

Then you got the odd words too like Dosh, Na, Ta .. the slang like words that you won't tend to hear outside of UK!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> Thank you and I understand what your saying to about languane/accent. When we've been away from home for so long we stop unintentionally using certain phrases to the extent that when we do hear someone say something it's like music to our ears!


It was just how you said "kept'd" and referring to your son as "lad"  .... Also your punctuation really 'punctuates' the way you would 'talk' if that makes sense....


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> Forgotton that one!
> 
> We don't live in a barn, close the door! _<- used that a few times to my friend teenage daughter! lol_
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha! Loooool! No don't, stop it - your making me wanna 'pig out' on fish and chips, whilst watching 'East is East' or something!..... No Chippies 'ere, lav!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I then took out a deodorant spray from my bag, leant forward from my seat, and sprayed it in front of each of their faces, telling them that I dont wanna smell their cigarette. One of them was the driver. They were shocked to say the least. I think this spray is my new weapon. Everytime someone puffs away in my face in a cafe/restaurant or taxi wherever, ill spray it in their face. If they say they dont like it, tough. I have to tolerate getting potential lung disease, and they can tolerate the Britney Spears spray ive been meaning to get rid of for so long.


I would advise to re think this idea, especially in these times when so many people are unafraid of police and taking advantage of lack of security. There are so many attacks on people nowadays and this includes foreigners too, it's just not worth it. I know this is a very annoying thing to put up with, annoys the hell out of me too but when using taxis I always ask "could you please put put your cigarette because I am pregnant", always works for me. the men will just have to find some other excuse, sorry


----------

